# having company in one state and stamp in another



## ketanco (Feb 13, 2014)

currently my stamp is not at the state I am currently living. And it looks like it will take a while to transfer here, but i want to go ahead with setting up my own business. i will mostly do construction management, scheduling and engineering.

My question is, if i setup an LLC here in the state I live, is it still ok, as long as I will not stamp anything that requires this state's stamp? i mean first of all, i will also do construction management and construction scheduling work too. second, even if i do engineering work, it will be only for things that i can use my stamp for things that require an engineer from any state, or just reviewing things and consulting.

so for the state i am living at, it is a business, and I can do whatever I want, or, because i am also doing engineering work, even if i will not (and can not anyway) stamp things for here specifically it is not allowed? i mean what if i didnt have PE at all... I would just do construction scheduling and management and still setup my LLC here and it would be ok. now that I have PE license from another state, does it make a difference? or, i can set it up, but may not do any engineering work, even if I dont have to use this state's stamp... and can only do construction management and scheduling in that case?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 13, 2014)

In CO you cannot advertise engineering services if you are not licensed in CO, even if you only do engineering work for clients in another state in which you are licensed.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 13, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> In CO you cannot advertise engineering services if you are not licensed in CO, even if you only do engineering work for clients in another state in which you are licensed.




Same in Kentucky.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 13, 2014)

that's pretty common. If your PE is not in the state that you're conducitng business from then technically you're practicing engineering in that state without a license regardless of where the project is.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 13, 2014)

I would just refrain from using the word engineering when your create your home state LLC...

But it's not like anyone really cares to be honest...

As in no one will track you down and arrest you.. Scroll trough linked in, indeed, etc and lots of jobs advertised for Facility engineering, that are not "PE's"


----------



## willsee (Feb 14, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I would just refrain from using the word engineering when your create your home state LLC...
> 
> But it's not like anyone really cares to be honest...
> 
> As in no one will track you down and arrest you.. Scroll trough linked in, indeed, etc and lots of jobs advertised for Facility engineering, that are not "PE's"


Scroll through the disciplinary actions of any state board and it COULD be an issue


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 14, 2014)

I have and most boards disciplinary actions are a joke....

My point is that I don't think it's a big deal as long as your not advertising and working on such services


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 14, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I have and most boards disciplinary actions are a joke....
> 
> My point is that I don't think it's a big deal as long as your not advertising and working on such services


In KY, it starts at a $1000 fine and goes up to 1 year in jail. Not the biggest penalties in the world, but certainly not a joke.


----------



## ketanco (Feb 14, 2014)

ok i will check with state boards in both states and also state business offices.. dont wanna do anything wrong here...

so overall, if i dont do any engineering work whatsoever for now, until i transfer my license, and only do construction scheduilng and management, then it looks like i should be ok... right? i mean just because i am a PE, it shouldnt prevent me from doing these i hope.,.. i will still check with the board... at this stage, the most important thing is to establish my client base anyway, even if with scheduling or CM, until i transfer my license...


----------



## Lomarandil (Feb 17, 2014)

Sounds like you'll be ok if you don't do any engineering work whatsoever and your LLC name and business cards don't have engineering in/on them.


----------



## ketanco (Feb 18, 2014)

Lomarandil said:


> Sounds like you'll be ok if you don't do any engineering work whatsoever and your LLC name and business cards don't have engineering in/on them.


yes I agree, and after reading through the state engineering rules I came to that conclusion too. i will call my company "...... construction management" or just my last name etc... and no engineering word anywhere, and will not do engineering for now.... they dont even allow you to use the PE title. but at least on my business card, as long as i clearly indicate which state near it, i am wondering if I can write that? for that i couldnt see anything in the rules, and I will call and ask.


----------

